# Happy Gotcha Day! Long post



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Well.....it has been 1 year since Maya "rescued" me! My life has been changed forever. What an amazing journey it has been. I cannot convey in words how much this little girl has improved my life.....but I know you all understand....no words needed. 

I also cannot express how important you all, and this forum has become in my life. It really filled a hole where something was missing. Even though I do not comment much, I am always here 2-3 times a day. Sharing in your triumphs, joys, fears, tears, emergencies and prayers. I have so many questions, but find almost all the answers I need by looking under the right threads. You are all so helpful about every aspect of life. I was so glad to be able to meet some of you at Nationals, though I did not have enough time to spend with you ladies, I really felt amongst friends. Next year, no other commitments with family while at nationals! 

So what has happened in the last year with Maya? Well, we've gone from her not even speaking to me... to being inseparable. We go visit hospitals and nursing homes. I have gotten really good at giving a bath, sometimes 2-3 times a week. She is always able to put a smile on someone's face who really needs it. I've gone from owning a slicker brush to working overtime to buy the right brushes, combs, dryers, tables, shampoos, conditioners, bows, bows, bows...blah blah blah. I am taking dog grooming courses, obedience/rally classes, and ring conformation classes. And yes I now have dog stroller! (my children are snickering and making fun of me for that one). I have car seats (1 for each car). Baskets for both bikes with helmets, goggles and sunglasses (too cool). I have finally broken down and bought Maya her first dress! Could not help myself after seeing how beautiful your little fluffs are. Oh and I will never leave her home for Nationals again!

For her part Maya has become the most beautiful, kind, and balanced dog. She sits and stays when asked, accept when the occasional rabbit passes through HER backyard, (then they better look out!) She is the best big sister and companion to my Tzu Symon. She took care of her Mimi (my Mom) during chemo treatments while we were gone. Maya is also the best buddy to my Grand Baby Sienna. Every single time I pick her up into my arms she gives me the sweetest hug. But mostly she has been so patient with me through this last year of learning "Malt"! It is like she understands what I need to know and then teaches me. I can hear her little voice in my head saying, "its ok mom I know what to do, just do it this way." Simply Amazing! 

So here is my photo Gotcha tribute to my most special friend Maya. Here she is today after one year.
You've come a long way Baby!

































I sure do love this little girl! So who rescued who?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Maya! You sure are a beautiful girl and very lucky to have found such a wonderful mom. 

Leanne, it was nice to meet you at Nationals!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy gatcha day. I totally understand who rescued who. have a good next year.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Maya. Happy gotcha day. You are such a beauty in so many ways. You bring so much joy to your mommy. Lucky wants to know are you seeing anyone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

What a beautiful story you both are living together. She is so beautiful and by your words it's clear she has done a great job with you! Congratulations mommy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a sweet sweet story. It seems that you and Maya are a perfect match. She's happy , your happy, and I am so happy for you! Happy Gotcha Day to a beautiful girl! You've done a wonderful job on her, she looks beautiful!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, your story gave me the chills and brought tears to my eyes. I totally understand the love you have for your little one as I also have it x's four. 

Happy Gotcha Day to you both:thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Maya!arty: 
Leanne, I loved reading your post. It was great to meet you at Nationals even though we didn't have nearly enough time! It will be great to see you in Louisville with Maya!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What a Beautiful Post.*
*We Made you a Keepsake Photo.*
*Hope You Like It.*
*Yogi & Mommy**


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day, Maya! You are such an adorable fluff! Simba sends his kisses!
It's amazing how these little fur balls touch our lives. I haven't had Simba for a long time but the joy he's brought to my life since day one can last me a lifetime.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy gotcha day Maya! Such a beautiful and heartwarming story - just brought happy tears to my eyes. Leanne it was so nice to meet you at Nationals. Wish we had more time to visit.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *What a Beautiful Post.*
> *We Made you a Keepsake Photo.*
> *Hope You Like It.*
> *Yogi & Mommy**


Awww Nickee that is precious! Got it...thank you!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne, what a beautiful story. It brought a big smile to my face. These fluffs in a big way do rescue us as well. Maya has come a long way and looks beautiful. Great job Mommy! :aktion033:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Leanne that is the sweetest story EVER!! Maya is so beautiful and I can feel how much you love her! And I love that you make sure she has the best of the best! But seriously, how is it you JUST NOW bought her her first dress? That's borderline neglect if you ask me. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Juuuuusttt kidding. Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

What a great post! It made me smile. So happy you found each other. Happy gotcha day!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day! It's crazy how such a little dog has a such a big impact on your life! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautifully stated and yes they do seize our hearts and lives!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day little one. You are quite the good girl and such a blessing to your Mommy  !


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Maya! You sure are a beautiful girl and very lucky to have found such a wonderful mom.
> 
> Leanne, it was nice to meet you at Nationals!!


Thank You Nida! I was glad to meet you too. Hope to see you next year or a SM meet up.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> Happy gatcha day. I totally understand who rescued who. have a good next year.


Jane, If the next year is anywhere close to this year it will be fantastic. The rescue is surely me.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Hi Maya. Happy gotcha day. You are such a beauty in so many ways. You bring so much joy to your mommy. Lucky wants to know are you seeing anyone.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank You Walter, Tell lucky there are a few open slots on Maya's dance card!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day....lovely story...thank you so much for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww, Leanne - what a beautiful tribute to your beautiful Maya. :wub::wub: I'm so glad you got her out of that situation with her last family. I was looking at pix from when you first joined here and wow, what a gorgeous coat Maya's grown after her shave down. :thumbsup: She looks so happy too. :aktion033: You are both so lucky to have each other. Little fluffs do tend to change our lives and our priorities...for the better. So glad to meet you at Nationals and hope to do so again. :chili:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Dearest SM friends...Susan, Patty, Pat, Celeta, Betty, Hannah, Mags, Bridget, Beatriz, Deb, Lynda, Deborah, Dani, and I hope I did not forget anyone. Thank you so much for all your kind words and celebrating with us! Still not so good figuring how to quote respond...lol.

I am sitting here with Mom at the chemo clinic reading with "Mimi" all about the SM and this post. Ya'll have put a smile on Mom's face! She is so proud of her Grand Furkid!
She is talking about seeking another rescue! Hmm.....we will see!

Love you guys!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a lovely post. Happy gotcha day Maya.:cheer: I enjoyed your story


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Maya! You are one special, beautiful girl!
:happy:

Leanne, what a wonderful story. It sounds like your life is very full with all that you are doing for her and with her. Isn't amazing how much they change things?!
You are so lucky to each have each other as a best friend!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Leanne you are both the perfect match for sure-- soulmates:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy gotcha!!!! One year goes so quickly and I am so glad that you and Maya found each other  she has certainly blossomed with your love <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a great story! Sounds like you both won the lottery when you found each other!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It was definitely "meant to be".  And it also sounds like Maya has trained you well. LOL 

What a wonderful tribute.

Happy Gotcha Day -- Maya!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh your story of your 'journey' this past year with Maya is so very very sweet! I often have said that we need these little 'rescues' as much as they need us...I know for certain that has been my situation.

Your little girl has blossomed it to such a beauty!... What a spepcial blessing that your have found each other!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

What a heart-warming post. Brought tears to my eyes--happy tears. Thanks for the update. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day! I type this with tears in my eyes! What a match made in Heaven! So happy for you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day, Maya. I'm so sorry I've missed this post till now. 

What a difference your love had made to this beautiful girl's life. Thank you so much for sharing your story with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

